
Millennials Are Leaving Religion and Not Coming Back - JumpCrisscross
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/millennials-are-leaving-religion-and-not-coming-back/
======
quirkafleeg3
Interestingly, I used to be irreligious, but about a year and a half ago fell
on the path of druidry (druidry.org for reference) through a series of
realisations. I've never looked back. I guess I'm a minority of my generation.

------
5etho
And that's good. Ideas like religion should've been see as a idea of building
pyramides or having a slave in your village

